# Bringing Livestock across the border



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone know what the tax and procedure is for brining livestock in from the US? Is it worth it to do so? 

Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

do_0b said:


> Does anyone know what the tax and procedure is for brining livestock in from the US? Is it worth it to do so?
> 
> Thanks


I do it all the time, just declare them at the border and show the value and they may or may not charge you the HST. If you have any other questions call me 4164609922


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Does that include fish, inverts, corals and nems? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Saltwater only, non CITES
Personal use only, if it's for business you need a customs broker.


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

since when do you not require cities to bring corals across the boarder?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Octocorals and some soft corals don't need cites


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Always declare everything you bring over!!! I can't stress this enough!!!

As Carl said previously, just make sure to have the receipts of where you purchased the items from and such. They like seeing receipts so they can do their paperwork


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

What Dave said - declare, declare, declare.
What Crayon and I do is print out a letter with common name, latin name and the CITES status of everything we bring over. Including hard coral frags, but they must be on frag plugs, not live rock, and must not be CITES protected.
Make sure you have an invoice from the seller. You will have to pay duty.
The last customs officer we had looked EVERYTHING up. And we had a lot...
Had we not had the list, I truly believe we would have had a problem.
Most of the customs officers will not necessarily do this, but honestly, in retrospect, I was really glad he was doing his job properly.

And God help you if you get caught bringing stuff in illegally. 
I'm more than sure it's not worth the fines and being flagged every time you cross the border subsequently.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Also, if you declare everything and something is not allowed they will just dispose of it and no bad things will happen


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the great info ! Definitely a lot of info I needed to know, in glad I asked  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

